# Green Lynx Spider



## strongbad121 (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a picture of a green lynx spider that was hanging out on my front door this morning.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I love spiders that is so cool
Brian


----------



## strongbad121 (Apr 8, 2008)

He body was about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch long.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Ewww, ewww, ewww, I don't love spiders.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, never seen that before, awesome.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow...that is funky looking.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Took some pictures of this little tiny jumping spider the other day, thought it had a cool striped pattern not sure the exact Species but anyway here it is


----------



## strongbad121 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have some friends who live in Youngstown


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Spiders give me the willies but that jumping spider is kind of cute even with this ginormous looking fangs.
Candy


----------

